
TODO Group Abandons Open Code of Conduct - betafive
http://todogroup.org/blog/followup-open-code-of-conduct/
======
tzs
Where does it say they re abandoning it? It just says that "We will not be
continuing work on writing a code of conduct".

~~~
gyehuda
The ToDo Group has stopped working on the Open Code of Conduct and suggests to
use an existing code of conduct.

